# Tempestade severa - 4 Setembro 2004



## Bruno Campos (10 Out 2006 às 08:25)

mais uma vez volto a postar imagens desta situação extrema.
Precipitação: cerca de 20 a 25mm em apenas 10 a 15 min. Intensidade Brutal acompanhada de granizo com 3 a 4cm de diametro.
Consequências: inundações rápidas, vidros de carros partidos, arvores caidas, etc...



o bicho estava quase a chegar


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Out 2006 às 09:29)

*Re: Recordar 4/set/2004*



Bruno Campos disse:


> [/URL]



Realmente é uma imagem muito elucidativa, bela fotografia, toda ela é energia!  

A célula que se vê nas outras imagens é brutal! Concerteza que o vento seria também um factor de destaque.


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Out 2006 às 09:47)

*Re: Recordar 4/set/2004*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Realmente é uma imagem muito elucidativa, bela fotografia, toda ela é energia!
> 
> A célula que se vê nas outras imagens é brutal! Concerteza que o vento seria também um factor de destaque.




Claro q ovento era fortissimo


----------



## Rog (10 Out 2006 às 10:10)

*Re: Recordar 4/set/2004*

Boa foto-reportagem, sobre esse dia de mau tempo


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2006 às 12:27)

*Re: Recordar 4/set/2004*

Que linda super célula os ventos desse bichinho devem ter rondado os 90/100km/h!! lindas fotos


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2006 às 13:38)

*Re: Recordar 4/set/2004*

Um dia bem violento


Satélite de 1 a 7 de Setembro, imagens às 18 utc (19 horas)








4 Setembro 2004:


----------



## Iceberg (10 Out 2006 às 15:59)

*Re: Recordar 4/set/2004*

Recordo-me perefieitamente desse dia, Bruno Campos.

Era Sábado à tarde, e as células vistas ao longe tinham um aspecto tão negro e tão imponente, que na altura estranhei de facto a amplitude do que se aproximava. Tratou-se de facto de uma situação muito extrema e pouco habitual.

Foi a primeira vez que tive a perefeita sensação (e acreditem que não é exagero) de poderem existir condições para vislumbrar o início de um pequeno mini-tornado. Não se veio a verificar, mas esteve muito perto. Os ventos eram brutais.

Ainda ontem, estava um veículo habitualmente estacionado em frente a minha casa, toda amolgado em virtude dessa tempestade. Deixou marcas para sempre. Enfim, para mais tarde recordar.


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Out 2006 às 16:14)

*Re: Recordar 4/set/2004*



iceberg disse:


> Recordo-me perefieitamente desse dia, Bruno Campos.
> 
> Era Sábado à tarde, e as células vistas ao longe tinham um aspecto tão negro e tão imponente, que na altura estranhei de facto a amplitude do que se aproximava. Tratou-se de facto de uma situação muito extrema e pouco habitual.
> 
> ...




Extactamente... e será mesmo pra recordar... foi o dia do casamento do meu irmão


----------



## Minho (12 Out 2006 às 00:03)

*Re: Recordar 4/set/2004*

Finalmente resolveste colocar as fotografias que tanto pedi   
Thanx


----------



## remy (17 Mar 2007 às 12:37)

*Re: Recordar 4/set/2004*

Very beautiful thunderstorm of the 4 september 2004. I had see many information about this sever storm.


----------

